# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Ask Me About Knives

## Man of Steel

I've been doing a lot of thinking lately about the misconception of knives that most people seem to have these days. A lot of people seem to believe that a knife's only use is as a weapon. In reality, nothing could be further from the truth. The knife is perhaps man's oldest, and most useful *tool*. Without a knife, early man would have found it exceedingly difficult to survive. 

Today, *I* would find it hard to survive without my knives. So, feel free to ask anything you can think of that is knife-related, and I will do my best to answer your questions. I've built up quite a bit of knife-related knowledge over the last few years, and in my upbringing, and I'd like to share it. And in the event I don't know the answer to a question, I promise you that I will find out. 


So, ask away! I'll answer as quickly and concisely as possible.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

What's the most common use of knives outside of kitchen-related activities?

Reminds me... before even 9/11, I had a nail clipper in my purse and it was confiscated at the airport. Ah well... I guess that's one place where you can't take chances.

----------


## Lunalight

> What's the most common use of knives outside of kitchen-related activities?
> 
> Reminds me... before even 9/11, I had a nail clipper in my purse and it was confiscated at the airport. Ah well... I guess that's one place where you can't take chances.



Yeah, they don't let you take those metal fingernail filers.  My bro _always_ has a pocket knife with him.  I don't really have a question.  My guess, opening things?

----------


## Man of Steel

Hunting and woodworking, mostly, as well as bushcraft. Of course there are specially made carving knives for work such as Oneironaught does. But generally, knives are used for pretty much everything involving cutting. 

 I carry two pocket knives every day myself, a Swiss Army knife and a larger, locking folding knife. I use them for everything from whittling fuzz-sticks to opening boxes to cutting up fruit and vegetables to cutting stray threads. If I am without my knife, I feel naked. I know that sounds cliche, but it's true. I often carry a fixed-blade on my belt as well, especially if I'm at home.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Reminds me of Man Vs. Wild! Man, a knife can save your life.

----------


## Man of Steel

You watch Man Vs. Wild? Awesome. I like you already...



Yup, a knife truly can save your life. Especially with the knowledge of how to most effectively utilize it.

----------


## Lunalight

> You watch Man Vs. Wild? Awesome. I like you already...



Yeah, that's a cool show.  Have you seen Survivor MAn?  It's similar.

----------


## Man of Steel

I actually like Survivor Man more, even. It's a bit less entertaining overall perhaps, but Les Stroud is a lot more careful, and practical than Bear is. I've probably learned more useful information from Les (Survivor Man) than from watching Bear Grylls do his thing, but Man Vs. Wild never fails to entertain. Bear tends to more show you what _not_ to do.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::D: 

Yeah survivor man.. well I've seen previews, I think. Something about it doesn't appeal to me. But I guess I haven't given it a proper chance.

I think a show like Man Vs. Wild is just a brilliant idea. I mean people probably won't retain all of that information, but everyone will remember at least one life saving tip. Like boiling your water, for instance.

----------


## Man of Steel

It really is a great show, with a great premise. It helps a lot in furthering the comprehension that a knife is not by any means just a weapon. Also, survival shows are few and far between, especially good ones.


I'm a member of BladeForums, which is pretty self-explanatory, and they have a great Wilderness and Survival Skills board. Lots of great people over there, as well as tons of great info.

----------


## The Cusp

I love knives.  The beauty of them is see what each knife designed to do.  From precision cutting tools to knives designed for specific styles of combat, like those curved arabic blades, made to bleed your opponent to death.

Which is why I detest those fantasy type blades.  They serve no other purpose that to look cool.

I didn't know there was such a thing as blade forums.  I'll have to check that out.  My dreams could use more knife fights.

----------


## Howie

Hey Man of Steel
I have a pretty good collection myself. I have a few that I just think are awesome.
Anyway. How can you tell what kind of steel you are getting. I have some knives that i just cannot put a "good" edge on. Others I have that I can put an edge on out it doesn't last. I realize _very_ sharp doesn't last long. 

I would like to know the best grade of steel for keeping a nice sharp edge.

Thanks in advance.  :smiley: 


Howie

----------


## Man of Steel

The Cusp, exactly so. Exactly so. Fantasy blades such as, say, Gil Hibben designs are nothing more than shelf pieces, which I hold absolutely no interest in. I'm a practical man, I like my utility designs. Have you seen the movie "The Hunted", with Tommy Lee Jones? Not the best movie stictly in a critical sense, but it has some great knife-related stuff in it, including some truly awesome knife fights. Also; BladeForums link.


Howie, glad to see another collector! Good question, too. High carbon steels like 1095 take an amazingly sharp edge, but don't hold it for very long. Other steels such as 420J2, a highly stainless steel, are too soft to take a good edge period, much less hold it, partially due a low carbon content. 

Now, the idea that a very sharp edge won't last as long is not totally true. It _is_ true that, technically speaking, the thinner the edge, the sharper it generally will be. And of course, the thinner the edge, the more susceptible it is to wear, or even breaking, dependant on the stress applied. However, it is possible to put a shaving-sharp edge (which is probably as sharp as most of us will need) on a knife without thinning the edge down too much. For example, I had a Ka-Bar that had probably the thickest edge of all my knives, but it would shave arm hair with the best of them. Generally, I find an edge with an angle of about 15-18 degrees per side (30-36 degrees included angle) just right for normal utility use. This will do fine for anything from cutting meat or vegetables, to cutting a tent stake. But I digress, you didn't ask about sharpening. Still, here's a great source of information on the subject: Sharpening FAQ by Joe Talmadge

On to the question at hand. It really depends on the knife, or rather what the intended purpose is. If you want a great all-around fixed-blade steel, suitable for a camping knife, hunting knife, etc., that will be seeing a lot of hard use, I would suggest either 5160 (a high carbon spring steel known for its toughness) or 52100 (similar to 5160, but with better edge-holding capability and not quite as tough). I use 5160 in my woods/camping/heavy use knives. Properly heat-treated, this stuff is awesome.

If you're looking more for a pocket knife steel, something that you'll be using every day, for daily chores; cutting the occasional vegetable, peeling fruit, opening packages, etc., there are a number of steels that I recommend, all stainless: 154-CM (or ATS-34) is great, as is VG-10 (gets incredibly sharp easily), CPM S30V (takes a little more work to sharpen, but holds it just as well, also in some cases prone to chipping, and likes to hold a wire edge sometimes. I haven't had any trouble from mine, however), and lastly, 12C27, which is popular in Finnish and Norwegian knives like the Moras. A link with some information on various steel types: The Knife Steel FAQ by Joe Talmadge


Hope that helps to answer your question, Howie. If you need more info, or have more questions, just ask!

----------


## Howie

> Howie, glad to see another collector! Good question, too. High carbon steels like 1095 take an amazingly sharp edge, but don't hold it for very long. Other steels such as 420J2, a highly stainless steel, are too soft to take a good edge period, much less hold it, partially due a low carbon content. 
> 
> Now, the idea that a very sharp edge won't last as long is not totally true. It _is_ true that, technically speaking, the thinner the edge, the sharper it generally will be. And of course, the thinner the edge, the more susceptible it is to wear, or even breaking, dependant on the stress applied. However, it is possible to put a shaving-sharp edge (which is probably as sharp as most of us will need) on a knife without thinning the edge down too much. For example, I had a Ka-Bar that had probably the thickest edge of all my knives, but it would shave arm hair with the best of them. Generally, I find an edge with an angle of about 15-18 degrees per side (30-36 degrees included angle) just right for normal utility use. This will do fine for anything from cutting meat or vegetables, to cutting a tent stake. But I digress, you didn't ask about sharpening. Still, here's a great source of information on the subject: Sharpening FAQ by Joe Talmadge
> 
> On to the question at hand. It really depends on the knife, or rather what the intended purpose is. If you want a great all-around fixed-blade steel, suitable for a camping knife, hunting knife, etc., that will be seeing a lot of hard use, I would suggest either 5160 (a high carbon spring steel known for its toughness) or 52100 (similar to 5160, but with better edge-holding capability and not quite as tough). I use 5160 in my woods/camping/heavy use knives. Properly heat-treated, this stuff is awesome.
> 
> If you're looking more for a pocket knife steel, something that you'll be using every day, for daily chores; cutting the occasional vegetable, peeling fruit, opening packages, etc., there are a number of steels that I recommend, all stainless: 154-CM (or ATS-34) is great, as is VG-10 (gets incredibly sharp easily), CPM S30V (takes a little more work to sharpen, but holds it just as well, also in some cases prone to chipping, and likes to hold a wire edge sometimes. I haven't had any trouble from mine, however), and lastly, 12C27, which is popular in Finnish and Norwegian knives like the Moras. A link with some information on various steel types: The Knife Steel FAQ by Joe Talmadge
> 
> 
> Hope that helps to answer your question, Howie. If you need more info, or have more questions, just ask!



WOW  ::o:  Thanks a lot. My friends and I are often buying ,trading giving knives. Just the other day my friend found a really cool knife on sale so he bought five of them. I got one.  ::D: 
So for example it says; Carbon Design M18-02. *What exactly does this mean?* This would make much more sence to me.

My two needs Man of Steel
1. The knife I carry every day. I landscape. It takes a beating. I could be cutting binder twine one minute, heavy rope the next to cable. I would prefer a happy medium here. This M-18-02 seems to fit that. ( Sorry for my lack of proper terminology here!)
It has the open assist mechanism and the push over tab to close it. What I REALLY like is it also has a lock. (When you r really laying into something.  :wink2: 
 I need a knife that I can Filia fish and cut perfect strips of tenderloin. Sharp.

Thanks for all the info.

Also... Are there any knives that are overrated in your opinion? I know some can get pretty pricey.

----------


## Man of Steel

> WOW Thanks a lot. My friends and I are often buying ,trading giving knives. Just the other day my friend found a really cool knife on sale so he bought five of them. I got one.
> So for example it says; Carbon Design M18-02. What exactly does this mean? This would make much more sence to me.
> 
> My two needs Man of Steel
> 1. The knife I carry every day. I landscape. It takes a beating. I could be cutting binder twine one minute, heavy rope the next to cable. I would prefer a happy medium here. This M-18-02 seems to fit that. ( Sorry for my lack of proper terminology here!)
> It has the open assist mechanism and the push over tab to close it. What I REALLY like is it also has a lock. (When you r really laying into something.
> I need a knife that I can Filia fish and cut perfect strips of tenderloin. Sharp.
> 
> Thanks for all the info.



Sure thing, glad I could help.

Alright, a little bit of research later, the answer is what I'd thought. Looks like you've got a Columbia River Knife & Tool M18-02, designed by Kit Carson. The M18-02 is simply the model number, and that's actually Car*s*on Design. Just to be sure, though, here's a pic to verify: Pic of CRKT M18-02

That knife has a blade of AUS-8, and CRKT knows how to heat treat that steel to get the best out of it. I own a couple of knives with this steel, and it is actually a very good steel for a beater knife. Which is how you describe you'll be using it. Softer than the steels I mentioned in my above post, so it won't hold an edge as long, but it will stand up to abuse well, and is easy to touch up quickly. The knife I carried today is made of AUS-8A, in fact, which is just a different manufacturer's version of the same steel, for all intents and purposes. Anyhow, that knife will most likely serve you very well for what you'll be needing. 

That type of lock is called a liner-lock. It's a good, sturdy lock, though I have found that the liner in question is a bit thin for my tastes in some of CRKT's models. Liner-locks _can_ be susceptible to torque in some cases (say, stabbing the tip into something, then twisting the handle), but if I'm not mistaken, that knife has the added feature of a safety to prevent this, found on the back of the handle, a button which rotates a metal shim into place on one side of the the liner to fix the blade in the open position. This knife should fit your needs quite sufficiently.





> Also... Are there any knives that are overrated in your opinion? I know some can get pretty pricey.



Overrated? Oh, bunches and bookoodles of knives are overrated. But then, a lot of those same knives are also superb blades, just over-priced. It's all in point of view, really. Take Busse Combat Knives, for instance. There is no way that I would ever pay upwards of $600.00 for a knife, personally. But those who have paid that say they are perhaps the best knife they've ever own. To me, they are overrated. I don't think that's really what you meant, though. I would say Swamp Rat Knifeworks (a branch of Busse, only much more affordable (comparatively)) is overrated, but that's just my opinion. 

Cold Steel's pricier knives are highly overrated, but their cheaper lines are great knives for the money most of the time. Just don't fall for Cold Steel's marketing, and you'll be fine. Chris Reeve makes some amazing high quality knives, but at their price mark, they are a bit overrated. In my opinion, Benchmade is a bit overrated, but then I don't care for some of their business practices, so I'm likely just biased. 



Some of the top brands are Spyderco, Benchmade (all biased opinions aside, they make good knives), CRKT, Case (traditional-style folders mostly), Queen Cutlery (similar to Case), Byrd Knives (a subsidiary of Spyderco, at a lower price set), Buck's fixed blades and traditional folders (their tactical type folders are somewhat lacking, I find), SOG, Ontario Knife Company -- especially their RAT line, Ka-Bar, Cold Steel's low-end knives, Camillus (who have gone out of business, but you can still find Camillus products), Kershaw, Emerson, and Frosts of Sweden (NOT Frost Cutlery, which are crap).

Some good semi-custom/high-quality fixed blade makers are Bark River Knife & Tool, Ranger Knives (the maker, Justin Gingrich, is a truly great guy, I own a custom by him, and had the chance to meet him in person at this years Blade Show), Chris Reeve Knives, TOPS Knives, Himalayan Imports, and more that I can't think of right now.  :smiley: 

Anyway, hope that helps you! If you have any questions about anything I said, just ask, and of course if you have any more questions, I'm happy to answer them. Oh, and y'all can just call me Josh.

----------


## Howie

HEY --That's my knife.

Alrighty then!  ::goodjob:: 
Well that is above and beyond the call of duty.
I feel like you should get some credit hours or something.

Thanks again. 

I neighbor has a very impressive collection of switch blades. I will probably need your advice on some prices. I could get the entire collection if I wish. But some are $200.00 - $300.00. I bit out of my range.
We'll see. :p

----------


## Man of Steel

Haha, again, just glad to help. I really enjoy this, actually.



Just let me know; I'm not much of a switch-blade afficionado, but I: A) Know reliable people who are; and B) Can certainly find out. So if you need advice, just ask. I'll be here.

----------


## LucidMike14

> I actually like Survivor Man more, even. It's a bit less entertaining overall perhaps, but Les Stroud is a lot more careful, and practical than Bear is. I've probably learned more useful information from Les (Survivor Man) than from watching Bear Grylls do his thing, but Man Vs. Wild never fails to entertain. Bear tends to more show you what _not_ to do.



Survivor Man is a good show. That guy is pretty good at survival skills

----------


## Xaqaria

What do you think of knives as a phallic symbols and the implications of an infatuation with them?

----------


## Man of Steel

Yep, Mike, he is.


Xaqaria, try as I might to take your question seriously (though I really doubt it was meant to be) I just can't. Sorry...

----------


## Xaqaria

> Yep, Mike, he is.
> 
> 
> Xaqaria, try as I might to take your question seriously (though I really doubt it was meant to be) I just can't. Sorry...



wasn't meant to be, don't worry about it.

----------


## Goldney

I don't know anything about Survivor Man, but here in the UK we have a guy called Ray Mears. He is amazing at bushcraft, I've seen an episode or two of Bear Grylls and Ray Mears beats him every time. Grylls seems to display a very rudimentary knowledge of bushcraft and just runs places like a headless chicken. Mears on the other hand always explains what he is doing and encourages protection of the environment. Frequently he travels around the world meeting indigenous people and learning their skills. Watch Ray Mears.

----------


## Wanted

Have you ever had to cut someone?

----------


## LBT Petrie

Are butterfly knives illegal in the U.S.?

I know they are shady for being used in stabbings b/c they are able to be used in only one hand. I want to get one because I like the art of opening it and doing all those cool tricks.

----------


## EagleEye

Man of Steel, nothing wrong with like knives...

My one and only non-kitchen knife is a cheapy 3 inch Browning 604. It's part of my general gear when I muck around in the woods - just in case I get caught on brush, get a rock stuck in my boot, minor stuff like that. It's fine for my purposes. But I hate how you have push in on a piece of metal to unlock it before you can close it. It's a pain and takes both hands. Are most modern folding outdoor knives like this now? 

I remember my father nearly always carrying a pocket or swiss knife (I grew up in the Southwest US). Nowadays you have to be so careful. It's a different world.

----------


## Man of Steel

> I don't know anything about Survivor Man, but here in the UK we have a guy called Ray Mears. He is amazing at bushcraft, I've seen an episode or two of Bear Grylls and Ray Mears beats him every time. Grylls seems to display a very rudimentary knowledge of bushcraft and just runs places like a headless chicken. Mears on the other hand always explains what he is doing and encourages protection of the environment. Frequently he travels around the world meeting indigenous people and learning their skills. Watch Ray Mears.



Funny you should mention Ray Mears. Though, living in the US, I haven't been able to watch his show, I have heard a LOT about him, and he is a greatly admired figure amongst wilderness survival/bushcraft enthusiasts. I love that his idea of a good bushcraft knife is a Mora, too. That's common sense. Which is a rarety these days, and something Bear Grylls is quite short on.






> Have you ever had to cut someone?



Nope, and I never will, I hope. I don't carry knives for self-defense, I carry them as tools. I'd much rather have a walking stick for self-defense, as A) It has a longer reach; B) It can get the job done just as well without unnecessary bloodshed; and C) It looks a lot better to the authorities in this age of 'political correctness'.






> Are butterfly knives illegal in the U.S.?
> 
> I know they are shady for being used in stabbings b/c they are able to be used in only one hand. I want to get one because I like the art of opening it and doing all those cool tricks.



That's a good question, Petrie. Balisongs (butterfly knives) are indeed illegal in many states. In some states, it is legal to own them, but not legal to carry them. In certain states, though, they are perfectly legal.

After a bit of research, it doesn't appear that they are directly referred to in Illinois law. However, a _knife with a blade at least 3 inches in length_ is considered a 'dangerous weapon' in Illinois law. Since there is no direct mention of balisongs/butterfly knives, they may or may not be legal, it would depend on the police officer/judge. But a balisong with a blade under 3" would not only be more difficult to manipulate, but harder to find. 

Would you be just using it around the house, or would you want to carry it? Also, be warned, if you are going to be practicing balisong tricks, etc, you WILL get cut, possibly seriously. A link to state knife laws: http://pweb.netcom.com/~brlevine/sta-law.htm






> Man of Steel, nothing wrong with like knives...
> 
> My one and only non-kitchen knife is a cheapy 3 inch Browning 604. It's part of my general gear when I muck around in the woods - just in case I get caught on brush, get a rock stuck in my boot, minor stuff like that. It's fine for my purposes. But I hate how you have push in on a piece of metal to unlock it before you can close it. It's a pain and takes both hands. Are most modern folding outdoor knives like this now? 
> 
> I remember my father nearly always carrying a pocket or swiss knife (I grew up in the Southwest US). Nowadays you have to be so careful. It's a different world.



Is it a liner-lock or a lockback? Locking Mechanisms

I find liner-locks easy to close with one hand, but then I most likely have larger hands than you do. You may find a knife with an Axis lock to your likings, they are easily closed with one hand. For example the Benchmade Griptilian, a great knife. Or a non-locking Swiss Army knife. 

Most outdoors knives do lock, and in my opinion this is a good thing. It makes the knife usable for more things, safely. As I mentioned earlier, I myself carry both a liner-lock (a Benchmade Vex) and a Swiss Army knife (a Wenger Handyman) daily. I like the saw on my Swiss Army knife, it comes in handy in the woods often.

Edit: Sorry about the last two paragraphs' being underlined, I can't seem to fix it. Something with one of the links messed it up.

----------


## LBT Petrie

Yeah, I've used them before. One of my friends who is in the army has one and has taught me some basic things with the balisong. I'm usually pretty careful around those things.

----------


## EagleEye

Thanks for the info, MoS!

My knife has a locking liner. You're right about the hand size...my hands are annoyingly small. A non-locking swiss army knife would probably be a better fit for me.

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

Knifes can also get your walrus cut off did you know that? ::holyshit::

----------


## Man of Steel

Just thought I'd post and raise this topic up a bit. 



Any more questions floating around out there?

----------


## CymekSniper

What is the highest velocity that you could propel a knife into a man's chest?

----------


## Man of Steel

About 35 mph (15.7 m/s), though I myself haven't really gotten into knife throwing as of yet.

----------


## Goldney

How do you sharped a knife with everyday materials? Not using an angle grinder or knife sharpening doodad I mean.

----------


## Man of Steel

> How do you sharped a knife with everyday materials? Not using an angle grinder or knife sharpening doodad I mean.



Sorry for the delay in responding. It is actually possible to hone, or even sharpen, a knife with a surprising array of objects. My favorites are the bottom of a ceramic mug and the top of a rolled-down car window, but pretty much anything that is harder than steel, with a fine yet abrasive grain, will work. Read through this first, to get an idea of the basics:  Sharpening FAQ by Joe Talmadge. 

Now, say you want to use a ceramic coffee mug. All you have to do is flip it over, rest it top down on a solid, flat, level surface, and rest the edge on the rim around the bottom, just as you would upon a whetstone. Just use one side of the rim. I like to combine rotating the mug with the usual drawing stroke of the blade, while maintaining the correct angle. I mostly use this for touch-up work, when my knife is still reasonably sharp, but will not shave arm hair anymore. It is of course possible to sharpen a knife completely this way; however it will take much longer than with a whetstone. Same with a car window. Just roll the window down most of the way, rest the blade's edge at the appropriate angle on the top edge of the glass, and continue as with a stone. 

I sometimes like to finish by stropping the blade on cardboard, like that in the back of a small notebook. Just follow the same techniques in the above FAQ for stropping, minus any compound. You can substitute many things for leather or cardboard, even your pants leg or the palm of your hand, if you have large hands. Be careful to always strop pulling the blade back, away from the edge, though, especially if you're using something easily cut. You'll know it's sharp enough if it will easily shave arm hair. I usually sharpen until the blade will catch on my thumbnail if rested on it with only the weight of the blade itself, then hone on a mug or the like until it shaves arm hair pretty easily, and then strop it on whatever I have handy until it shaves effortlessly. 

Also, never use an angle grinder to sharpen a knife. It will not only take off way too much steel, but it will overheat the blade and ruin the heat treat.

----------


## Spartiate

I need a machete, any suggestions?

----------


## Man of Steel

What'll you be doing with it? Light vegetation clearing, or chopping down small trees? If light vegetation, I'd recommend a Tramontina or Martindale, maybe a Latin style. If heavier work, go for an Ontario Knife & Tool 12" or 18". The one with the molded D-shaped handle. Then you can cut off the finger guard, as it's pretty pointless, and do a little sanding on the handle, then some file work on the blade, and you'll have yourself a damn good tool. 

Depending on what you will be using it for, I can post a link on re-working the Ontario machetes, if I can find it. I know it's around here somewhere... Anyway, you'll want to convex the edge on it, which is pretty easy. A couple hours' work, and you get a hell of a good bushwhacker for it. Let me know.

----------


## Spartiate

It will mostly be used for hacking of limbs clearing trails.  So stuff like small branches, mostly off overgrown conifers.  Thanks for the help so far.

----------


## Man of Steel

In that case I'd definitely go for the Ontario 18". Ontario machete at Knifecenter.

It's a good quality, affordable, good cutting machete. You will want to do a bit of customization, such as removing the finger guard, but that's easily done with a hacksaw. Then you'll want to raise and convex the edge bevel, but an hour or two with a good, preferably double-cut, file will be well worth the difference it will make in cutting ability. I can't seem to find the thread I'm thinking of on Knifeforums, but if I do I'll let you know. Otherwise, just let me know when you get it and I'll let you know what to do to the blade and how.

----------


## Spartiate

Thanks!  I'll be sure to let you know if I get it (it's sort of one of those things I have to get to...).

----------


## Amethyst Star

Hey, MoS  :smiley: 

I'm planning on buying some knives.  They're nothing fancy, but due to a TV-viewing habit of mine, I want them.  Anyway, they look nice and pointy, but I don't know how sharp they're going to be.  If I want to sharpen them myself (which I really don't have the first clue about), what would be the best way to do that?

http://www.trueswords.com/dark-warri...ai-p-2927.html

EDIT:  And how much do you know about knife throwing?

----------


## Man of Steel

Hey Am&#233;, sorry I took so long to reply. Normally I'd discourage buying such novelty items as those, but they appear to be decent quality and have gotten good reviews on that site, so go for it.  :;-):  

For a throwing knife, you really don't want the whole blade to be fully sharp, just the first 1"-2" from the tip. With just that sharpened, they'll still stick well, but you'll be less likely to cut yourself while throwing the knife. If you want to sharpen them yourself, and do a good job, you'll need a whetstone, which I'm assuming you don't have. Just go to any hardware store and ask for a 6"-8" whetstone. They should have several, you can probably get by just fine with their cheapest one. Expect to pay $15 or less. 

Once you get the stone, just refer to the page I linked to in my response to goldney, above. It should tell you all you need on the subject of sharpening, but if you have any more questions, just ask. The best way to learn to sharpen a knife is by practice, really.

As for throwing knives, I really only know the very basics of the act, mostly due to a great article in an old Mother Earth News magazine. But here are a few helpful links: Knife Throwing Info, Throwzini, and the Wikipedia page on knife throwing, which in turn has a few good links. Sorry I can't be of more help there.  ::sheepishgrin::

----------


## Howie

Howdy.

I finally got the pictures scanned and on the board of those knives.

what do you think?
  :smiley:

----------


## one

If i were wanting to stab a *phat* person would i need a long knife or a short pimpin' knife?

----------


## CymekSniper

What's the biggest knife you can make?

----------


## Spartiate

> What's the biggest knife you can make?



I don't know, but this one is the largest:

----------


## CymekSniper

In my book, that's a multi tool, not a knife.

----------


## Spartiate

Swiss Army _Knife_...

----------


## guitarboy

Bump.
What would recommend for a balisong trainer? I was using a bear and son, but it's a bit heavy.

----------


## Maria92

gonna sound odd, but...how durable is a knife made of obsidian? Assume a five-inch blade.

----------


## guitarboy

> gonna sound odd, but...how durable is a knife made of obsidian? Assume a five-inch blade.



I'm going to say it wouldn't be that strong, I'm pretty sure it's around a 5 on Moh's scale. Better off with quartz or sapphire(I've seen a sapphire knife before, sexy.)

----------


## mindwanderer

Well, i have nothing to ask... seeing as I'm quite the knife enthusiast myself... but I can't agree more! I was introduced to knives at a young age and have been carrying them since I was probably 8 or 9... 

I own every type of knife you could think of (almost)

So, Man of Steel... if there's anything you can answer (unlikely with a name like that  :tongue2: ) then just segway the question my way and I'll see what I can do!

----------


## Man of Steel

> Bump.
> What would recommend for a balisong trainer? I was using a bear and son, but it's a bit heavy.



The best: a Benchmade 40TR trainer. Only downside being it costs as much as the BM 42 itself.





> gonna sound odd, but...how durable is a knife made of obsidian? Assume a five-inch blade.



Put simply; not very. Obsidian is very, very hard, and thus quite brittle. The edge itself could be extremely sharp, and would not wear down easily at all, but it would be very prone to chipping and breaking in trying to cut hard materials or applying too much lateral force. That said, Native Americans used flint and obsidian blades for centuries. 

Out of curiosity, why do you ask? Do you know someone that knaps obsidian?





> Well, i have nothing to ask... seeing as I'm quite the knife enthusiast myself... but I can't agree more! I was introduced to knives at a young age and have been carrying them since I was probably 8 or 9... 
> 
> I own every type of knife you could think of (almost)
> 
> So, Man of Steel... if there's anything you can answer (unlikely with a name like that ) then just segway the question my way and I'll see what I can do!



Good to see another knifeknut around! Do you own any knives (fixed blade or folders) from custom makers? Any favorite blades? I'm curious.  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

> Out of curiosity, why do you ask? Do you know someone that knaps obsidian?



I'm writing a book, and I want it to be as realistic as possible (never mind the GAPING PLOT HOLES). But, yeah, thanks! This really helped!  ::D:

----------


## guitarboy

Yes, benchmade butterflies are reliable and feel good in the hand, but they're expensive. I'll save up.
By the way, trainers avoid the 'gravity knife over 4 inches is illegal' shit because it cannot be sharpened, correct?

----------


## Man of Steel

> Yes, benchmade butterflies are reliable and feel good in the hand, but they're expensive. I'll save up.
> By the way, trainers avoid the 'gravity knife over 4 inches is illegal' shit because it cannot be sharpened, correct?



That's a technicality I'm not sure I'd depend on, depending on your area. While technically, yes, a trainer is not a knife, depending on the authority or officer that sees it they may still decide that confiscation is the best option.

----------


## mindwanderer

Hey... 

I've got:

-A one of a kind dagger made in pakistan, it's got a silver handle and scabbard... the blade is 440, I think 440B... it's got very intricate engravings on the handle and blade. It's probably my favorite knife... not practical, but probably the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. My brother went to romania, and while there visited a gypsy camp where he was given this knife in exchange for the many stories he told about his trip. They said it'd 'bless him' on his way. My bro to this day says after he got this knife his luck improved on the trip... but he decided to give it to me  :tongue2: . 

-A one of a kind from mexico... it's handle is inlayed with abalone covered with Mica and amber. The very bottom of the handle has a crude Eagle Head on it, and the blade has the words "today friends of man will cast out evil" in spanish engraved on it, and on the other side of the blade is the word 'Mexico'. The sheath is leather and has a nice lace trim with the word 'Mexico' and mayan art engraved into it. I was told this may have been a gift to a general or other figure during a war in mexico... but I doubt it. It's in really good shape and just seems like a pretty show knife. 

-I've got a custom folder by Greg Gillespie... just my initials... nothin too fancy. 

That's it for customs/one of a kinds/collectors... 
I've gotta ton of folders (all kinds of blades and locks)... but my favorite is my 'Impulse' by D. Ralph. 
I've got a Leatherman Core, a Victorianox Swisstool Spirit S, and an old swiss army knife. 
I've got some novelty stuff to, just got 'em as gifts. I've gotta 3 piece Katana Set and an 'Egyptian Scorpion' knife... 
As far as fixed I've got my 'Full-size Black KA-BAR Straight Edge'... 
Other than that just a few hatchets and a few old fixed blades laying around!

Forgot to specifically state my fave outta all of them... and as far as use, it's my swiss army knife... served me well many years and still does! I don't use my Leatherman as much, only when I'm camping/fishing... and I don't even know why I bought the Swiss Spirit S... haven't used it yet  :Sad: . Anyways, by silver dagger is by far the collest one i have... so it's highup there on my faves!

----------


## mindwanderer

> Yes, benchmade butterflies are reliable and feel good in the hand, but they're expensive. I'll save up.
> By the way, trainers avoid the 'gravity knife over 4 inches is illegal' shit because it cannot be sharpened, correct?



-Depends on the person that finds it on you. By law, even if you didn't intend it as a weapon, or to be seen as 'real' as long as the person that sees/catches you with it thinks it a weapon, sharp or anything than you can be charged. It's unfortunate... but because of the increase in gang violence, and violence over-all many people don't care whether it's dull or not!

edit: and this is specifically Canada I'm talking about, so odds are if you're in UK or US it'll probably be harsher!

edit2: Just realized I made a mistake in my other post and I can't edit it  :Sad:  I meant to say "if there's anything you can't answer (unlikely with a name like that )" not "if there's anything you can answer (unlikely with a name like that )". My bad :S

----------

